# Hello form TD



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I saw some interesting post's here and decided to join to 'give and get' info, I have a web site (beeing updated due to changing hosting co) twisteddementia.com where I'll post the props I build and share information on how I did them. There's a couple of video's there right now for your injoyment. I did a pro haunt in Texas in 2001 but now live in Michigan and enjoy doing home haunts just for the fun of it and look foward to sharing ideas and hopefully trade some knowledge. This looks like a friendly forum and I hope to see you fellow haunters out there.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome! Hope ya like it here.  Plenty of friendly monsters to help if ya need it. Just scream! :devil:


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

welcome, to this neighbor hood, I to live in MI in Chesterfield twp. just north of Mt. Clemens wich is north east of detroit


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy and welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!

You'll find me south of Jackson.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya TwistedDementia... Welcome.... can't wait to check out your site!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi TD, welcome aboard. I think the Michigan contingent is growing nicely.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi TD..glad you joined.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi and welcome. Look forward to your site.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome TD!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

A Big OHIO Welcome!! Just recently joined myself and I must say....everyone has been WONDERFUL!!!! Looking forward to seeing your creations!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hey TD! welcome to the insanity! Hope you can work your way out of a straightjacket quickly..........


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I'm very pleased to see everyone has been really great and this is definitely my home forum. I plan to spend a lot of time here. Thanks for the greet's thier appreciated.

Thanks everone and I work on my straightjacket skills right away!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our humble abode TwistedDimentia.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o and welcome


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to our little section of insanity.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I can see i'm gonna fit right in here.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

yes welcome to this crazy place we all call home!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Howdy & Welcome, TD!

But I have to admit, I'm a little jealous that the interest isn't moving more to the west...say somewhere around Minnesota!?! Lots of New Yorkers...New Jersey-ans...Michiganians...but where are the Minnesotans?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. Where were you in Texas?


----------

